# When to Remove Male From Fry Tank



## TheMadZip (Oct 8, 2021)

Hiya, this is my first successful spawn and I'm a little confused about to do in my situation. I've read that once the fry are free swimming, you should take out the male. However, about not all of my fry hatched on the same day and there are still a decent amount in the nest. Will he hurt the fry that are free swimming already? Should I take him out or leave him in?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

If he is still taking care of the fry in the bubble nest I would leave him.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Leave him.....I agree with skully


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If male cares for eggs and fry, he could be left long term. However people are afraid something might trigger his aggression, whether hunger or to protect new nest. Hence advise to remove male once fry are free swimming. 

I suggest to leave him, at least until all fry are free swimming


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I had success leaving my male with the fry….great father


----------

